# maidstone show?



## nuggett5

just a quick one , whos going to the maidstone show next month? and what are you all looking for? Ill be looking for a male lesser royal (if theres any there).


----------



## Daleos89

ima goin....tbh i dunno what im gonna be looking for.. a couple corns couple girly royals and a male boa at least...all depending on money i have.....if i manage to save enough theres a certain snakeman takin some dominican boa's that im interested in..


----------



## nuggett5

so whos selling what there?


----------



## Fangio

I should hopefully be there


----------



## Pleco07

Im going, not looking for anything in particulaly tho & Im sure I wont come home empty handed :whistling2:


----------



## exoticsandtropics

i will be there with dry goods check out our website. VERY CHEAP Exotics and tropics

along with quite a few amphibians- whites, fire bellieds, croc newts, alpine newts, sharp ribbed newts, jap newts, fire sals etc etc


----------



## nuggett5

cool! any one else?


----------



## BeckyL

I'm planning on going, all being well. 

I may be looking for a crestie as well as looking at the inverts if there are any... mainly I will be looking for dry goods.


----------



## Relentless

I will certainly be there as it is five minutes away from my house LOL! I am hoping to be allowed to wander away with a Hoggie :whistling2:


----------



## kizzy21_uk

im traveling down from Berkshire, im looking to pick up a couple of leo geckos and a nice BRB, mayb a albino horned frog as well.

its my first show so quite excited.


----------



## Justtds

Yep im going. Looking for a royal , maybe a aurora again ... see what catches my eye.


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY

*hi*

urm............... maybe me for just looking ..

i got my first snake today a female snow corn 08.. my mum dont like snakes though soo i migh sneak a milksnake past her but i might hide an adult anaconda in my ford ka boot lol


----------



## nuggett5

kizzy21_uk said:


> im traveling down from Berkshire, im looking to pick up a couple of leo geckos and a nice BRB, mayb a albino horned frog as well.
> 
> its my first show so quite excited.


 cool hope you like it.


----------



## georgieabc123

im going to go in august my b-day will be 9 days later so should hhave lots of money for some royal morphs:flrt:


----------



## oakelm

Im going, not sure what im after but will be bringing some money that I dont think I will be coming home with :lol2:


----------



## kizzy21_uk

thank you i hope so to its taking us 2 hours to get there and same to get back. im looking for some good deals not sure how much moneys to take ne suggestions...

uve seen wat i want to pick up....


----------



## Justtds

Seriously take more than you think youll need cause youll see something else you like and end up coming home with half dozen snakes.LOL

Last year i went and i only wanted a garter snake. I only took 100 quid with me. There were none but i then i saw my aurora and bought it. If id taken any more cash i would of come back with a lot more. Saying that..maybe it was just aswell i didint take more money. LOL This year im brave! Im ready to release my inner shopper!


----------



## byglady

*Big Yellow Gecko*

we will be there


----------



## kizzy21_uk

reliesing my inner shopper.... um im not sure thats a good thing i might end up bankrupt.xxxxx

see u there.


----------



## rabbit

I'm going and i'll definately be getting a Hoggie, probably a female. Anyone gonna be selling hoggies there that can give me an idea on their prices/photos????!!!

:mf_dribble:


----------



## nuggett5

byglady said:


> we will be there


 cool! will you have any blazing blizereds?


----------



## byglady

nuggett5 said:


> cool! will you have any blazing blizereds?


not sure if we will have any with us at the first show but we are hoping to have some by the second show


----------



## Ian.g

i will be there, hoping to find a male granite burm...and maybe a few other interesting bits...


----------



## acereptiles

bullsnakes and corns .. maybe a few other bits


----------



## wohic

I will be there, not sure what we will have yet though


----------



## penfold

we got tables but again not sure wat we taking yet apart from a load of great snakes for sale and frozen rodents


----------



## HS

I'll be there. I'll even have a few snakes for sale including CB08 Peublan Milksnakes (both sexes), a couple of cracking female (triple Het) Brooksi Kingsnakes (CB06 & CB07) and a rather large adult male Florida kingsnake. I may also have a Male Albino Nelsons Milksnake and a lovely female Greybanded. But I am undecided about those two.
Oh and possibly a rather nice CB05 Common X Hog Island Boa. Again, as yet undecided.


----------



## kizzy21_uk

ne going there wiv BRB's ???


----------



## evilchild

be going, hoping to get a bci for my birthday from my oh. first show i've been too and looking forwards to it, however am some what a little nervous?


----------



## Justtds

evilchild said:


> be going, hoping to get a bci for my birthday from my oh. first show i've been too and looking forwards to it, however am some what a little nervous?


 
Nerves is natural. Its your inner accountant begging you not to go.:mf_dribble:


----------



## evilchild

Justtds said:


> Nerves is natural. Its your inner accountant begging you not to go.:mf_dribble:


no cos the oh is buying. well up to a point anyway.


----------



## Daleos89

evilchild said:


> be going, hoping to get a bci for my birthday from my oh. first show i've been too and looking forwards to it, however am some what a little nervous?





Justtds said:


> Nerves is natural. Its your inner accountant begging you not to go.:mf_dribble:


when i went to my first show (maidstone last year) i felt like a child in a toy shop lol... i gave my mum n her fiance a list of stuff they needed for ytheir chameleon viv n then told em to p-off cuz they'd slow me down....i spent rather alot of money that day lol...well...about 3 weeks wages lol


----------



## evilchild

kinda know what you mean, thinking about a bci but rather temped with a dawrf retic. but think that may cost a bit too much?

just haven't got a clue what to expect, hopefully i'll get what i want and may be so other odds and ends.


----------



## Sid.lola

Might look out for a spider royal...


----------



## SnuffBunny

I hear its the only place u can buy a Snuff bunny to! Wooo!


----------



## ratboy

SnuffBunny said:


> I hear its the only place u can buy a Snuff bunny to! Wooo!


You get one free with every water bowl


----------



## SnuffBunny

ratboy said:


> You get one free with every water bowl


Damnit.


----------



## Daleos89

u can actually buy them? how much they goin for?


----------



## tomsdragons

im going..

looking for breedable rat snakes, and garter snakes.


----------



## oakelm

HS said:


> I'll be there. I'll even have a few snakes for sale including CB08 Peublan Milksnakes (both sexes), a couple of cracking female (triple Het) Brooksi Kingsnakes (CB06 & CB07) and a rather large adult male Florida kingsnake. I may also have a Male Albino Nelsons Milksnake and a lovely female Greybanded. But I am undecided about those two.
> Oh and possibly a rather nice CB05 Common X Hog Island Boa. Again, as yet undecided.


 
Oooo Brooksi's, I shall have to come find your table.


----------



## adzcarne

I am very interested in going, I have never been to one b4. What should I expect? Do things go for cheaper than normal? Where abouts is it and when? I will be there.


----------



## Justtds

tomsdragons said:


> im going..
> 
> looking for breedable rat snakes, and garter snakes.


 
Sadly there were no garters there last year at all.  I went looking for some and every snake breeder looked at me like i was nuts.LOL


----------



## Justtds

adzcarne said:


> I am very interested in going, I have never been to one b4. What should I expect? Do things go for cheaper than normal? Where abouts is it and when? I will be there.


 
Expect a large room with many tables selling anything from livefoods, to invertebrates, leos, other geckos, snakes galore, dry goods, equipment, decor, frozen food, books. Everything for your eternal hapiness!

Generally live stock is cheaper than shops with some great breeders and good quality too. Maidstone show is in Lockmeadow hall (behind the Odeon complex by the river/courts), on the 19th April and again in August sometime.


----------



## Emjay

Does anyone know if amphibians will be on sale at this show?


----------



## coopdog

anyone no a post code for maidstone??????


----------



## Justtds

coopdog said:


> anyone no a post code for maidstone??????


 
ME16 5 should take you to the show. Use multimap, easy.


----------



## adzcarne

Thanks, will see you there


----------



## coopdog

nice one for that....


----------



## HS

Details for the show can be found here

I am sure there will be Garter Snakes there this year as well as Kings, Pituophis, Boas, Royals and other Pythons, Corns (obviously), Milks (including some lovely 08 Pueblans :whistling2, and some of the more unusual species.
We have various lizards including Geckos of different kind, Beardies, Chams etc.
There will also be Tortoises, Frogs, Salamanders and Newts & Inverts.

And obviously a plenty of Drygoods, Livefoods (including some 'alternative' Livefoods) and Frozen Food.

It is hard to list all species that will be available, but we do our best to provide a good variety to suit all comers.

There are still tables available, so if you want book up, let me know by e:mailing [email protected] or PM me your E:mail addy.


----------



## Emjay

Excited! Will be my first rep show


----------



## ian kerr

*maidstone*

hi all
we will of coarse be there again 
this year!!!
high end boas,royals,corns etc
regards ian


----------



## nuggett5

ian kerr said:


> hi all
> we will of coarse be there again
> this year!!!
> high end boas,royals,corns etc
> regards ian


what royals will you have?


----------



## Victoria_O

The only problem i have found with the UK shows is that there are very few people selling the larger snakes. We will be looking for retics and burms is anyone has anything available?

Vicki x


----------



## penfold

Victoria_O said:


> The only problem i have found with the UK shows is that there are very few people selling the larger snakes. We will be looking for retics and burms is anyone has anything available?
> 
> Vicki x


 i should have dwarf retics


----------



## Daleos89

penfold said:


> i should have dwarf retics


have you got any prices available for kayaudi's if they'r ready yet?


----------



## penfold

Daleos89 said:


> have you got any prices available for kayaudi's if they'r ready yet?


 kalatoas will be ready £250 not sure about kayuadi


----------



## itubagus

I'll be there, money permitting! :2thumb:


----------



## Antw23uk

I'm going and im absolutly DREDDING it to be honest. Im under strict instructions *NOT* to buy anything thats breathing ..... How can i live with just 1 snake and 1 bearded dragon huh? tell me how? its wrong, all wrong ... i should be allowed to buy whatever snakes i like regardless of the OH and this silly issue of 'space'

Im thinking a rebellion is on its way ... as i say its better to ask forgiveness than permission :no1:

Bring it on i cant wait :lol2:


----------



## nuggett5

cant wate not long now!


----------



## kingsnake

I'll be there with a male green burm (under 6ft), a pair of albino greens and a fussy feeding female royal and poss a pair of normal bull snakes.


----------



## tashaprincess

i want couple exo terras, baby cresties, tokays, and any other gecko! not leos tho got enuf lol. what geckos are people selling?


----------



## tishba

anyone selling any of the following. blizzard,butter or caramel corns and albino milks.if so please pm me with price as i need to know how much money to give to someone going for me


----------



## sean k

tashaprincess said:


> i want couple exo terras, baby cresties, tokays, and any other gecko! not leos tho got enuf lol. what geckos are people selling?


 
same im looking for some more crested geckos and tokays...lol


----------



## sarah2rob

I'll be there perusing! It's my local fair so I'm not missing this! My husband will be with me though watching me like a hawk to make sure I don't bring a whole zoo home!
Money is pretty much non-existent though so its a bit limiting lol


----------



## Cranwelli

Is anyone selling patternless mack snow leos? Preferably juveniles. If so can you let me know the prices. Thanks.


----------



## nuggett5

any royal morphs?


----------



## exoticsandtropics

there were garters there last year tarantula barn had them. you need to look hard lol. i'll be there with amphibs.


----------



## kizzy21_uk

hey wat amphibs u taking wiv u....


----------



## Ally

tashaprincess said:


> i want couple exo terras, baby cresties, tokays, and any other gecko! not leos tho got enuf lol. what geckos are people selling?


I'll be there with a few odds and ends!
Won't be taking Exo Terras as I don't have the space to have them on the off chance someone wants them, but if you do feel free to pm me!


----------



## spankingtigger

hi i have been directed here as i am in desperate need for someone who lives near or goes past stoke on trent to get to the maidstone show.

wat it is is i have been offered to rehome 3 degues a mummy and her 2 babies which are currently in stoke, i have a friend that is going to the maidstone show who can bring them back to someset with them so i just need to find some very kind person that will transport them to the show 

if anyone is willing to do this i would be muchly greatfull as would the degus so they have a loving forever home with me and my other degus.

please PM if you can do this for me or if you no of some one that can 

thank you very much


----------



## mask-of-sanity

spankingtigger said:


> hi i have been directed here as i am in desperate need for someone who lives near or goes past stoke on trent to get to the maidstone show.
> 
> wat it is is i have been offered to rehome 3 degues a mummy and her 2 babies which are currently in stoke, i have a friend that is going to the maidstone show who can bring them back to someset with them so i just need to find some very kind person that will transport them to the show
> 
> if anyone is willing to do this i would be muchly greatfull as would the degus so they have a loving forever home with me and my other degus.
> 
> please PM if you can do this for me or if you no of some one that can
> 
> thank you very much


think we are sorted between myself, roewammi and twodogs they can get to their forever home


----------



## Roewammi

mask-of-sanity said:


> think we are sorted between myself, roewammi and twodogs they can get to their forever home


yup all sorted! i'll collect them from stoke, take them to northampton and they'll then go down to mask-of-sanity who can get them down to yeovil! road trip for the degus!


----------



## ian kerr

nuggett5 said:


> any royal morphs?


hi
we will have albinos, pastels, ghost ,normals etc etc.....
NO prices as yet will decide day before
regards ian


----------



## tishba

i need to know a price for albino royal as someone is going to the show for me.


----------



## Dextersdad

tishba said:


> i need to know a price for albino royal as someone is going to the show for me.


Depends on who's selling them and what tey price them at. Some go lower than others to get the business and in the current economic climate they may be cheaper than normal.


----------



## kmlc

I am going and I'm really excited!!
Do I take credit card or cash? or both?!?! :mf_dribble:

Seriously though - cards accepted generally or mainly cash/cheque?


----------



## Ally

kmlc said:


> I am going and I'm really excited!!
> Do I take credit card or cash? or both?!?! :mf_dribble:
> 
> Seriously though - cards accepted generally or mainly cash/cheque?


Generally cash is better, a few of the larger breeders/traders can take cards but most of the people there won't be able to.


----------



## kmlc

Ally said:


> Generally cash is better, a few of the larger breeders/traders can take cards but most of the people there won't be able to.



Great stuff, thanks alot 
I have just got a cheque through for some work i did earlier in the year which is perfect timing for the show YAY
:2thumb:


----------



## Mbar

Heard there will be more amphibians than last year. Has there been any more specific info as to what might be available? :cheers:


----------



## dmr22

im also going never been to one before....if you buy something, do they provide boxes/tubs to bring them back in or do you take your own?!


----------



## snakemansam

were is this show?


----------



## reptile_man_08

nuggett5 said:


> just a quick one , whos going to the maidstone show next month? and what are you all looking for? Ill be looking for a male lesser royal (if theres any there).


Me too, if I can persuade someone to drive all that way..


----------



## HS

dmr22 said:


> im also going never been to one before....if you buy something, do they provide boxes/tubs to bring them back in or do you take your own?!


 It depends. Some breeders will sell the animal with the box that the animal is displayed in, others will 'bag' the animal. Obviously dependant on the animal.
However, it is recommended that you bring a polybox and containers suitable for the carriage of animals that you intend to buy. 
Remember, you are responsible for the animals that you purchase, you would want to transport it in a way that is best for that animal.


----------



## HS

snakemansam said:


> were is this show?


 Link to Maidstone Spring Expo thread


----------



## rabbit

Okay - is anyone going to be selling any hatchling-1 yr old MALE hognoses there? If so, could you pm me any details (inc price) so I know how much to bring? Thanks : victory:


----------



## HS

I know there will be Hognoses there, but age and morph I do not know.


----------



## wheaty5

Yep hopefully going to both, going to be looking for - 

leopard geckos - enigma
supersnow
phantom
TUG snow

But ill consider any morph that catches my eye lol.

August show will be better for me as its 2 days after my bday so maybe a late bday present :whistling2: haha


----------



## rabbit

HS said:


> I know there will be Hognoses there, but age and morph I do not know.


Cool - just gotta make sure I get me a male!


----------



## The Stig

Anybody know if there will be any chameleons available there ?


----------



## reptile_man_08

From the two shows I've been too there was 3+ stalls of chams


----------



## vikki160389

*the showq*

hi i'm new,
where is the show and when?


----------



## byglady

The show is next sunday April 19th
venue is
Market Hall, Lockmeadow Centre, Barker Road, Maidstone, Kent. ME16 8LW

look forward to seeing you all there


----------



## akelly

i'll be there
will be looking for some different corn morphs pobably walk away with a few:no1:


----------



## sean k

*geckos*

hi will any one have any golden geckos for sale at the show????
adults by the way...
thnaks


----------



## kizzy21_uk

and BRB 08's....


----------



## lunarlikes

*kids allowed???*

noticed that on the maidstone website it has prices for children 12-16 does that mean no under 12's allowed when accompanied or that they are free????:blush:


----------



## HS

lunarlikes said:


> noticed that on the maidstone website it has prices for children 12-16 does that mean no under 12's allowed when accompanied or that they are free????:blush:


Children are allowed, under 12's are free. 12-15yrs are 50p and 16yrs over £2.50.


----------



## rybuzz

I'll be taking the long trip down there, although i think it may be a bit early for most of the Royal breeders, i wil be going Donny too anyway though


----------



## sean k

*show*

i just cannot wait untill the show i have been saving my money so far £250.. cant wait so many things i want.. lol lol


----------



## reptile_man_08

I tell you, £250 can go a lonng way at a show, most things are very cheap.


----------



## sean k

*show yer i no*

yer i no thats y i cant wait im getting quite a lot.... lol lol


----------



## sammy90

ive neva gone to any thing like this can some on let some light on wat its like pllzzz


----------



## sammy90

and would they maybe have any berber skinks lol


----------



## Siman

I wonder if we'll see any monitors at Maidstone? Anyone with boscs/tegs/ackies and the like?


----------



## sean k

*days*

6 days lol cant wait. lol lol


----------



## exoticsandtropics

theres usually all of the above. not long now.


----------



## andie

Ill be going and sharing a table with Cosmicbugs, we will be taking mainly mantids but ill also be bringing 7 crested gecko babies and possibly a 3 year old breeding trio if there is any interest in them.

See ya there folks


----------



## jimbob1811

cant wait to go!!!
my first time!


----------



## andie

andie said:


> Ill be going and sharing a table with Cosmicbugs, we will be taking mainly mantids but ill also be bringing 7 crested gecko babies and possibly a 3 year old breeding trio if there is any interest in them.
> 
> See ya there folks


Rather then pm everyone back heres the low down

Hello  The trio are 2 females and 1 male all about 3 years old, ,male and 1 female are both harley and the other female is a normal red flame. The females are Rapashady so i was told but i have no proof of this, im looking for £140.00 for the trio which is really for the 2 girls with the male thrown in. I paid that for just one female which was a bit over the top.

Seven babies ranging from 6 month to 2 months ish im crap at record keeping :blush: all unsexed. There are 
3 harleys @ £40 each, 6 months old
1 normal flame red @ £30 6 months old
2 normal @ £30 each 2-3 month old
1 with a fish bone effect on its back, different and no idea what it would be called @ 40 and 2 - 3 months old.
I also have 8 eggs incubating which i may also take if feasible and selling for £50 the lot..

Always open to offers but im really just seeking interest for the show as i will not post,,sorry.


----------



## kizzy21_uk

neone taking young or 08 BRBs


----------



## andie

andie said:


> Rather then pm everyone back heres the low down
> 
> 
> Seven babies ranging from 6 month to 2 months ish im crap at record keeping :blush: all unsexed. There are
> 3 harleys @ £40 each, 6 months old
> 1 normal flame red @ £30 6 months old
> 2 normal @ £30 each 2-3 month old
> 1 with a fish bone effect on its back, different and no idea what it would be called @ 40 and 2 - 3 months old.
> 
> Always open to offers but im really just seeking interest for the show as i will not post,,sorry.


Only the babies left


----------



## sean k

*trio*

shame the trio was sold as i would have had them straight away..


----------



## andie

Yea, i'm sorry. They were very popular. Thx everyone


----------



## andie

Blimey,,,everything sold now thankyou :2thumb:


----------



## nuggett5

5 days to go!


----------



## sean k

*show*

yer i cannot wait. i really hope it is as good as last years 1..

as that was really good and layed out well....


----------



## smocnick

im after a flexarium anyone taking one to the maidstone show??? or i can collect within the kent area <under £50>


----------



## xclairex

Anyone with boscs or tegus?? : victory:


----------



## Dextersdad

xclairex said:


> Anyone with boscs or tegus?? : victory:


You may see one or 2 but the Boscs I have seen at shows have been CF ones as there are only a few people in the UK that breed them.


----------



## sammy90

how much is it to get in


----------



## Daleos89

2 poond fiddy fo' adults


----------



## repkid

sammy90 said:


> how much is it to get in


Couple of quid.£2 or 3? Cant remember :lol2:

Cant wait!

Will be looking for a super snow bell albino male adult.:flrt:


----------



## exoticsandtropics

Dextersdad said:


> You may see one or 2 but the Boscs I have seen at shows have been CF ones as there are only a few people in the UK that breed them.


yeah and the ones i saw at portsmouth were terrible, pretty thin. a good size but thin.


----------



## sean k

*show*

4 days 2 go lol


----------



## connor 1213

what day is it on
:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sean k

*sunday*

sunday


----------



## sammy90

3 days fellow RFUKers


----------



## Soulwax

I do wish I was coming  I'll have to wait til the August one


----------



## rainbowbrite

what time does it open?
:flrt:


----------



## Ally

Opens 10am to the public.

It may still be three days, but the packing is well underway already!


----------



## adamholtom85

i cant wait for this show, im looking for some leos, a couple of corns and a cresty for my wife


----------



## wheaty5

just enquiring for a friend, is anyone going to be taking and axolotl to the maidstone show sunday??


----------



## inkyjoe

I havent been to a show in over 10 years. Im after jungle jags, candoia and dwarf retics, though hopefully there'll be other scaley fruits to tempt me! I'll be absolutely gutted if its swamped with corns, leos and royals! I want unusual reptiles, corns, royals and leos are the reptile equivalents of rabbits, hamsters and goldfish:lol2:


----------



## LucyJames

Anyone going with GALS...???? 

I live just outside Maidstone, so it seems silly not to go


----------



## penfold

wheaty5 said:


> just enquiring for a friend, is anyone going to be taking and axolotl to the maidstone show sunday??


 yeh we got some babys we are taking


----------



## Ally

inkyjoe said:


> I havent been to a show in over 10 years. Im after jungle jags, candoia and dwarf retics, though hopefully there'll be other scaley fruits to tempt me! I'll be absolutely gutted if its swamped with corns, leos and royals! I want unusual reptiles, corns, royals and leos are the reptile equivalents of rabbits, hamsters and goldfish:lol2:


Hate to say it, but you'll be a bit disappointed then... The shows tend to reflect directly what people keep and buy, so lots of corns, royals, beardies and leopard geckos... There are always a few unusual bits and bobs there, but remember it has to be captive bred to be at the show, so if very few people breed them, then you can expect very few to be there. Also a lot of the more unusual cb stuff is often sold privatley away from the shows or by prior arrangement.

What can I say, it's a fantastic day out and you get to meet loads of people, but you will see lots of the bread and butter stuff.


----------



## HS

inkyjoe said:


> I havent been to a show in over 10 years. Im after jungle jags, candoia and dwarf retics, though hopefully there'll be other scaley fruits to tempt me! I'll be absolutely gutted if its swamped with corns, leos and royals! I want unusual reptiles, corns, royals and leos are the reptile equivalents of rabbits, hamsters and goldfish:lol2:


As Ally has mentioned, there will be a lot of Leo's, Corns and Royals, because those are what are being bred and kept in a majority and therefore are more available. However, we did have somebody selling hatchling/young Retics (can't say if they were Dwarf or not) and a friend of mine bought a stunning adult male 75% Jungle Jag. I also believe there was a Solomon Island Boa and possibly a Halmahera Boa. 
But what is available to buy is only one part of these meetings. The chance to meet and chat is also a big part of the day for most.


----------



## Dextersdad

inkyjoe said:


> I havent been to a show in over 10 years. Im after jungle jags, candoia and dwarf retics, though hopefully there'll be other scaley fruits to tempt me! I'll be absolutely gutted if its swamped with corns, leos and royals! I want unusual reptiles, corns, royals and leos are the reptile equivalents of rabbits, hamsters and goldfish:lol2:


You may be surprised. I've seen stunning retics, both dwarf and "normal" size at shows. Also great morelia, scrubs, massive varieties of BCI's some rare monitors and much more. You would be best advised to get there early in case you miss anything good.


----------



## sean k

*chat*

yes thats what i like doing going along and chatting to different breeders. yer and also buying lots of amphibians and reptiles...

lol lol


----------



## Ally

I always attempt to not buy stuff, so I say it doesn't matter what's there...! For me a sign of a good show is when I go home with very little voice after chatting for the whole day!


----------



## Antw23uk

Not long now :2thumb:

I've been keeping an eye on royal prices on the for sale forum (i even weakened and got one) and i've seen them go for between £50-£80 roughly for a normal ... what kind of price would one expect to pay at a show then?

Thanks


----------



## wohic

Ally said:


> I always attempt to not buy stuff, so I say it doesn't matter what's there...! For me a sign of a good show is when I go home with very little voice after chatting for the whole day!


me to , the shows are a real social event 

I will be looking for a female CRB after my pair have turned out to be both male :censor:


----------



## Jim2109

i only just found out about this show about 3 mins ago, gutted! Maidstone isnt exactly close, but its only 90 mins drive, had i found out about this sooner i would have gone but its too late now and ive got other plans.

is there any chance that someone who is going could keep their eyes open for any Chinese Water Dragon breeders? im not ready to buy any just yet because my viavrium build is still a good month off completion. but if someone could get details of anyone there who captive breeds water dragons it would be massively appreciated!! then i can get in touch with them in a month or so and buy some.


----------



## Deano

I'll be going to have a proper look around, I had a table last year and couldn't leave it - I missed all the cool stuff on everyone elses table!

I'm after an albino Hoggie, and may be taking the missus... who doesn't know how much they cost... so if I ask you for a price, knock a '0' off and give me a wink, and we'll sort payment out while she's not looking!!!

She's not a huge fan of my hobby, so I'm hoping the show will bring her round and she will fall in love with a nice sunglow boa and decide we can put a 6ft viv in the front room after all :whistling2:


----------



## sean k

*frogs*

hi if any 1 is intrested i can bring these frogs 2 the show:::

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/amphibian-classifieds/288678-blue-gliding-frog-sale.html


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/amphibian-classifieds/288312-peacock-tree-frog-sale.html

thanks


----------



## sean k

*tomorrow*

yes the shows 2 moz cant wait!!!. lol lol


----------



## andie

Deano said:


> I'll be going to have a proper look around, I had a table last year and couldn't leave it - I missed all the cool stuff on everyone elses table!
> 
> I'm after an albino Hoggie, and may be taking the missus... who doesn't know how much they cost... so if I ask you for a price, knock a '0' off and give me a wink, and we'll sort payment out while she's not looking!!!
> 
> She's not a huge fan of my hobby, so I'm hoping the show will bring her round and she will fall in love with a nice sunglow boa and decide we can put a 6ft viv in the front room after all :whistling2:


Lol, i hope your missis isnt sensible and rational like mine or you will have no chance :whip:


----------



## nuggett5

Roll on tomorrow!


----------



## spankingtigger

last try for me is any one going from stok on trent??? the 3 degus are still there and need the little cuties here if anyone can help please let me know i will be mostly greatful thank you


----------



## Barry.M

As it's only up the road I think I'll go tomorrow,be nice to see some mates that I've not seen since I moved.


----------



## herpzane

this is my first ever show and i cant wait :2thumb:


----------



## sammy90

woohoo its tomorrow who cant wait


----------



## herpzane

sammy90 said:


> woohoo its tomorrow who cant wait


ME:mf_dribble:


----------



## exoticsandtropics

yep just getting ready now. few last minute things to sort!!!


----------



## repkid

exoticsandtropics said:


> yep just getting ready now. few last minute things to sort!!!


Be good to see you there. I'll come say hi. Might need a few things.

Cant wait til the show!


----------



## sean k

*maidstone reptile show*

i cant wait its going 2 b well good....


----------



## Mush

i have this fella going cheap at £50.00 if anyone wants me to bring him

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-classifieds/287807-05-caramel-male.html

just pm me


----------



## sammy90

does any one know if any one will be saleing stuff for vivs ect. like bannet basking lamps and so on.


----------



## snake rescuer

any1 got the address to were it is


----------



## sean k

*yer*

yes there will b loads of equipment.. loads


----------



## sammy90

byglady said:


> The show is next sunday April 19th
> venue is
> Market Hall, Lockmeadow Centre, Barker Road, Maidstone, Kent. ME16 8LW
> 
> look forward to seeing you all there


opens 10 to public


----------



## Redhill Reptiles

will cheques be alright :2thumb:


----------



## bonsey

not been to any rep show b4, despite keeping reps over 10years, but i'm going to try to kill few birds with 1 stone 2moro ...........that said its a massive drive from swales so wot times start finish?..... 
also would i be right in thinking cash only sales?? if not i'l just have to leave credit cards at home!!! 

as well as reps are there other exotics available?


----------



## Joe1507

bonsey said:


> not been to any rep show b4, despite keeping reps over 10years, but i'm going to try to kill few birds with 1 stone 2moro ...........that said its a massive drive from swales so wot times start finish?.....
> also would i be right in thinking cash only sales?? if not i'l just have to leave credit cards at home!!!
> 
> as well as reps are there other exotics available?


South wales?

Theres loads of shows in cardiff, proabbly newport, probably pontypool etc.


----------



## Redhill Reptiles

bonsey said:


> also would i be right in thinking cash only sales?? if not i'l just have to leave credit cards at home!!!


Thats what I want to know: victory:


----------



## reptile_man_08

Hmm dad is adamant he's not driving all that way...Haha, what little does he know.


----------



## Lotus Nut

Most will only accept cash so bring loads of dosh
I will be selling some heat/basking bulbs, runers vents handles lampholders etc - look for Viv Bitz


----------



## bonsey

Joe1507 said:


> South wales?
> 
> Theres loads of shows in cardiff, proabbly newport, probably pontypool etc.


 
when and where i've not seen any ads........be great if this quote was true......


----------



## Caz

Redhill Reptiles said:


> will cheques be alright :2thumb:


Usually cash only at the shows i'm afraid.


----------



## Redhill Reptiles

Caz said:


> Usually cash only at the shows i'm afraid.


oh well, I will just have to get some cash


----------



## jakk

il b there! trying not to buy any thing lol 


cant wait to see the retics :flrt:


----------



## sean k

*yes*

yes the show is 2 day!!! i have been waiting ages for this.....


----------



## kizzy21_uk

im so excited see u all there im just getting ready noow leavin at 8am.


----------



## inkyjoe

its 7:25, ive got a stinkin hangover(happy birthday to me) and im buzzing! i cant wait, im gonna blow so much cash today!!!


----------



## sean k

*same*

same im proper buzzing. lolol ive got £300 to blow on reptiles and amphibians lol lol 

im getting there 45mins early. lol


----------



## Redhill Reptiles

I might be picking up a cham if theres any there!!!
afew hours left  XD


----------



## monkfish2uk

Our Apologies from Kkchameleons......got as far as coventry from birmingham and a total loss of power in the car, limped home at 60 then down to 40 by the time back in Birmingham, AA have been out and the Catalytic convertor has gone. for all those who have ordered dragons from us, we will rearrange delivery next week FOC and anyone else in the Kent or London, we will be doing Free Delivery to these areas next week if anyone wishes to purchase a dragon.
Once again our apologies and dont hesitate to contact me with any concerns and new delivery dates.

Best wishes 
Karen
www.kkchameleons.co.uk
0121 622 5157
07912 447466
[email protected]


----------



## jimbob1811

cant wait 2 go! my first reptile show!:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## fishboy

we haven't left for maidstone yet. no intention of buying anything this time around just nipping in for a look later : victory:


----------



## ratboy

fishboy said:


> we haven't left for maidstone yet. no intention of buying anything this time around just nipping in for a look later : victory:


Same here... leaving about 12:00 with Jenny. See ya there mate


----------

